# Does this still happen - MAC Store makeup help



## Nessy (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey,  I'm looking for some advice, in September my amazing other half is going to take me to the Manchester MAC store so I can shop to my heart content, now the last time I went to the Manchester store I spoke to quite a few lovely ladies and asked if they would do a "look" on me so I could a) find out which foundation, blushes ect I should be using and b) to give me an idea on how to use the then collection (Dame Edna). I came away with loads of stuff that day and found it so helpful, I still even have the look sheet they did on me.  Do they still do this? It's just I've stopped using makeup for so long and only just got back into the swing of things that I wouldn't have a clue what I'm supposed to be using ect (I also want to start buying blushes and stuff from the collections again) and also as I changed my hair to green 4/5 years ago I find it hard to get colours which don't look awful on me.  To answer the other question I live on the Isle of Man, the only "makeup" type of thing we have over here is Boots! To get to a store I have to travel 40/60mins flight or 4/5 hours boat not including driving lol. Also I do go to leichester quite alot (twice a year) but had a really bad experience a couple of years ago (it was such a dirty store, makeup everywhere, very grotty, wasn't even clean and I felt like all the girls were looking down at me)  Thanks for any help  Nessy


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone???????


----------



## dancewithme (Jun 5, 2014)

I noticed this on the mac site the other day, which, to me, suggests they will help you as long as they aren't really busy;

  http://www.maccosmetics.co.uk/locator/index.tmpl#services/complimentary


  I'm hoping to go to a different store next week and have a look at some foundations (I'm tired of fighting with my freckles in summer, so want to see if they have any ideas about a foundation that will let them peek through - maybe Face&Body?) and a suitable colour for my paleness, so i hope that they will take the time to advise!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you for replying, I'd love to hear how you get on. I'm going to phone them beforehand as I will only have a couple of hours to go there and I would hate to have a wasted journey as its going to take us a couple of hours to get down to Manchester on a good day!  Hope you find a suitable foundation!!!


----------

